# T4 and REL1 question



## Oxidd1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

I worked for the same company in 2010 all year long, but 5 months in a temporary contract, and 7 in a permanent position.


I have received two T4, and one Relevé 1.

If I enter everything separate in TurboTax (3 employment input), I have an nice 3000$ return.

If I add the T4 together and put the Rel1 in the same employment input, I get 1000$ return.

So my guess is the 1000$ is more realistic, but why the huge difference?

Thank you!


----------



## Oxidd1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think I figured it out...

If I do it separate, the first T4 of 27k$, when I enter it, it assumes I paid too much taxes for a 27k$ salary

Same thing with the 2nd one.


doh, 2000$ less! heeh


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Are you filing as a resident of Quebec or outside? I worked in Quebec while a resident of Ontario, so this was always a bit confusing to sort out. Outside of Quebec you only file one return for Fed. & Prov., and both provincial & federal taxes paid are shown on a T4. 

You will have to sort out which periods of employment these forms are covering. If the T4 and Relev1 are covering the same period of employment, you don't want to add the two incomes together. Quebec has slightly different rules on what constitute a taxable benefit, so there may be a small differnece in the income boxes. 

But when it comes to reporting the income tax deducted at source, you have to add the figures from the T4 and the Relev1 if you are filing outside Quebec, because the provincial tax won't be included in the T4.


----------



## Oxidd1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I'm filling in Quebec.

I just had to add both of my T4s together to fill in the appropriate boxes in TurboTax, and add the Rel.1 after that in the QC tax form.

I confirmed with my aunt (accountant).


Fed. taxes are not shown on the Rel.1, and Prov. taxes are not shown on the T4.


----------

